# Bikini's



## 2400

M2 has offered to wear half a bikini. She needs help making up her mind.

The poll is multiple choice.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Well...lets seeeee*

Since it is the tropics, a flower in the hair would be nice & customary inaddition to what she chooses.
And I say that "respectfully", I have to be nice... since it was only a couple hours ago, I posted how much we respect each around here :smt028 and "yes" I voted.


----------



## DennyCrane

And this is on a gun forum, why?


----------



## 2400

DennyCrane said:


> And this is on a gun forum, why?


Because we're having a GUN and SWIM party at Charlies house! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass

DennyCrane said:


> And this is on a gun forum, why?


For the same reason the following threads are on a GUN forum.... :smt028

Never ending Story...
or
Happy Birthday...
or
What's yur fav 80's movie...
or
The 1st Starwars movie...
or 
Other Hobbies....
or
Plans for next weekend...

jus' to have a good time... :mrgreen: right...?


----------



## 2400

In case you don't know who we're talking about here is M2 (MissouriMule). :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule

rustycompass said:


> For the same reason the following threads are on a GUN forum.... :smt028
> 
> Never ending Story...
> or
> Happy Birthday...
> or
> What's yur fav 80's movie...
> or
> The 1st Starwars movie...
> or
> Other Hobbies....
> or
> Plans for next weekend...


You funny! :smt082


----------



## MissouriMule

*Okay, and for the 7 who need more pics to decide...*

I'm gonna regret this, I think.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

Neither halfs!!! Flower would be good......

M2 Rocks!!!


----------



## scooter

Gotta be just a flower in the hair:smt118 :smt118 :smt118


----------



## MissouriMule

jwkimber45 said:


> Both halfs!!!!!
> 
> M2 Rocks!!!


You found us! Yeah! :smt026


----------



## 2400

:smt023 :drooling: :drooling: :smt025


----------



## jwkimber45

Been gone all day.........looks like I missed a lot of fun....


I think we need a preview.:smt077 :smt067


----------



## Charlie

jwkimber45 said:


> Been gone all day.........looks like I missed a lot of fun....
> 
> I think we need a preview.:smt077 :smt067


Oh....yeah! you did. Need to stick closer to the computer. Don't miss my party in the tropics! I'll send a plane for you. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

Thanks Charile!!! I'll be lookin' for it!!!


----------



## MissouriMule

Okay, here's a couple more for the "undecided."

Need more votes for bottoms, guys! :smt002


----------



## Thor

I like clothing/swimsuits that leaves at least a LITTLE to the imagination.


BTW, it'd get quite boring if all we discussed were guns, ammo and holsters. I need a little variety now and again.


----------



## 2400

Come on guys, we need more votes here. I'm thinking topless to start then...... :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule

...then a game of strip poker in the back of the bus! :smt077 

I need some eye candy, too!


----------



## jwkimber45

MissouriMule said:


> ...then a game of strip poker in the back of the bus! :smt077
> 
> I need some eye candy, too!


Lets rumble!!! Poker ROCKS!!!! Especially when the stakes are high!!!!


----------



## sje0123

I need to be able to vote again. Although I would enjoy bikini pics now.


----------



## MissouriMule

Sorry, no bikini pics. You have to use your imagination. :mrgreen: 


2400, I voted.


----------



## scooter

Well that sucks,most of my Imagination got up and went with my get up and go...........:smt022 :smt022


----------



## propellerhead

Do you have pics without a big grin?


----------



## Shipwreck

Interesting to see what the lead vote is  :smt082


----------



## MissouriMule

propellerhead said:


> Do you have pics without a big grin?


You know, I looked and I don't! :smt082


----------



## propellerhead

MissouriMule said:


> You know, I looked and I don't! :smt082


That's funny. I like your smile. Don't get me wrong. I have an ex-gf who has hundreds of photos all with the same smile. I was just wondering if you were like her.


----------



## MissouriMule

propellerhead said:


> That's funny. I like your smile. Don't get me wrong. I have an ex-gf who has hundreds of photos all with the same smile. I was just wondering if you were like her.


Whew! At least you don't have her photos covering your wall...right? :smt082

I really don't like to pose for photos, so I guess I just kind of fall back on the good old "default" smile. :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead

So post more pics that have a different smile. I bet you have none. And you want me to believe you don't like posing for photos? Bwahahahahaa! :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule

Only while under duress. :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead

I keep hearing about these *under dressed* photos but I have yet to see one!


----------



## MissouriMule

propellerhead said:


> I keep hearing about these *under dressed* photos but I have yet to see one!


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Good one!


----------



## J.R.

Bikini with gun would be nice:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

J.R. said:


> Bikini with gun would be nice:mrgreen:


Good call JR:smt071


----------



## 2400

J.R. said:


> Bikini with gun would be nice:mrgreen:


Excellent suggestion!! :smt023 :smt033
How the Hell did I miss adding that to the poll?:smt017


----------



## scooter

2400 said:


> Excellent suggestion!! :smt023 :smt033
> How the Hell did I miss adding that to the poll?:smt017


You dont wanna answer to that...............


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> Excellent suggestion!! :smt023 :smt033
> How the Hell did I miss adding that to the poll?:smt017


:smt075


----------



## propellerhead

Ran out of pics?


----------



## MissouriMule

propellerhead said:


> Ran out of pics?


Well, since you were griping about the last ones, I thought I'd let you Jones a bit longer. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> Well, since you were griping about the last ones, I thought I'd let you Jones a bit longer. :mrgreen:


Owwww, that's gonna leave a mark. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> Owwww, that's gonna leave a mark. :smt082 :smt082


I see the ET between the gripe and the Jones was approx. 20 hours! :mrgreen: :smt077


----------



## Charlie

2400 said:


> Owwww, that's gonna leave a mark. :smt082 :smt082


:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 ROFLMAO


----------



## jwkimber45

MissouriMule said:


> Well, since you were griping about the last ones, I thought I'd let you Jones a bit longer. :mrgreen:


BUURRRNNNN!!!

LOL!!!


----------



## MissouriMule

Hey, propellerhead, I was just bustin' em a little bit.


----------



## propellerhead

MissouriMule said:


> Hey, propellerhead, I was just bustin' em a little bit.


 I'd rather see your little bits busting out of your bikini top.


----------



## MissouriMule

propellerhead said:


> I'd rather see your little bits busting out of your bikini top.


You gonna show me something in return? And no little bits, please. :smt077  :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

We may be on to something here.........


----------



## propellerhead

MissouriMule said:


> You gonna show me something in return? And no little bits, please. :smt077  :mrgreen:


Have I mentioned I'm an old man? I just want to make sure you know this before we do a show-you show-me thing here.


----------



## MissouriMule

propellerhead said:


> Have I mentioned I'm an old man? I just want to make sure you know this before we do a show-you show-me thing here.


hee hee! Thanks for the warning. :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45

Whos showin' what first???:smt077


----------



## Hal8000

You folks are cracking me up!


----------



## J.R.

MissouriMule said:


> Well, since you were griping about the last ones, I thought I'd let you Jones a bit longer. :mrgreen:


If you are going to TEASE us at least post some pictures of your .44's er guns that is J.R.


----------



## MissouriMule

jwkimber45 said:


> Whos showin' what first???:smt077


Tell ya what. You get Scooter to post a pic in his european style speedo :drooling: and I promise I'll post bikini pics.

PS I would have said 2400, but I think he'd actually do it!


----------



## scooter

Uh.......only speedo I got is on the tank of my harley and I dont think it would cover diddly on me...........


----------



## jwkimber45

MissouriMule said:


> Tell ya what. You get Scooter to post a pic in his european style speedo :drooling: and I promise I'll post bikini pics.
> 
> PS I would have said 2400, but I think he'd actually do it!


How 'bout it Scooter???? Take one for the team????


----------



## scooter

Ok Ok jeez,what I wont do for the TEAM,








Happy now??:smt076


----------



## Charlie

You da' man! Way to go Scooter! ROFLMAO :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Rustycompass

*Scooter U R FUNNY......*



Charlie said:


> You da' man! Way to go Scooter! ROFLMAO :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


I 2nd that...

now thats being a team player..... :smt928 I believe the ball is in someone elses court now.


----------



## jwkimber45

Nice work Scooter


----------



## J.R.

GO SCOTTER,JUST DON'T EXPECT ANY $$$$ BILLS IN THAT THING:mrgreen: J.R.


----------



## tony pasley

*you need to move*

to western north carolina, so i can show up


----------



## DennyCrane

Ok, the ball is in her court now


----------



## scooter

DennyCrane said:


> Ok, the ball is in her court now


Thats good cuz they were getting pretty uncomfortable in that little nutcracker suite............


----------



## jwkimber45

scooter said:


> Thats good cuz they were getting pretty uncomfortable in that little nutcracker suite............


----------



## jwkimber45

M2 - Whats the deal??? You fall off the face of the earth or what????


----------



## MissouriMule

scooter said:


> Ok Ok jeez,what I wont do for the TEAM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now??:smt076


WOO HOO!! :smt047

But I gotta say, I thought Scooter's package was going to be just a little bit bigger!  But not bad, not bad at all! I'd stick a dollar down those shorts! :smt082

Okay...okay...I guess I have to post something...eh, boys?


----------



## MissouriMule

jwkimber45 said:


> M2 - Whats the deal??? You fall off the face of the earth or what????


I went camping this weekend. Did ya miss me??


----------



## L8models

MissouriMule said:


> I went camping this weekend. Did ya miss me??


Pleasure to meet you MissouriMule. I have been on vacation but, I am back.


----------



## MissouriMule

L8models said:


> Pleasure to meet you MissouriMule. I have been on vacation but, I am back.


It's good to meet you, too. Welcome back!


----------



## jwkimber45

MissouriMule said:


> I went camping this weekend. Did ya miss me??


Of course we did!!!:smt067


----------



## scooter

MissouriMule said:


> WOO HOO!! :smt047
> 
> But I gotta say, I thought Scooter's package was going to be just a little bit bigger!  But not bad, not bad at all! I'd stick a dollar down those shorts! :smt082
> 
> Okay...okay...I guess I have to post something...eh, boys?


Well It WAS cold that day..........


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> WOO HOO!! Okay...okay...I guess I have to post something...eh, boys?


Yes, yes you do...............:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> Yes, yes you do...............:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Baby, I've already sent them to you. Holding out on your pals? :smt077


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> Baby, I've already sent them to you. Holding out on your pals? :smt077


The only ones I got from you were nude ones and you asked me NOT to post those. :smt033


----------



## MissouriMule

Opps! Right...Thanks! :smt087


----------



## 2400

I thought you would be happy with my decision. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule

You better not. You promised! :smt074


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> You better not. You promised! :smt074


I did and my word is good.


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> I did and my word is good.


Thanks.

We're kidding guys...so don't waste your time asking 2400 for the pics. :smt083


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We're kidding guys...so don't waste your time asking 2400 for the pics. :smt083


We are? Oh yeah, it's all a joke guys.


----------



## MissouriMule

Right... :smt083


----------



## 2400

:goofy: :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## MissouriMule

Name your poison....:smt077










Thanks, Scooter!!


----------



## jwkimber45

Nice try......I don't buy it.....


----------



## MissouriMule

jwkimber45 said:


> Nice try......I don't buy it.....


Nothing gets past ol' JW! :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

MissouriMule said:


> Name your poison....:smt077
> 
> Thanks, Scooter!!


Anytime darlinartyman:


----------



## Guest

MissouriMule said:


> Name your poison....:smt077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Scooter!!


Hey!!!! What happen to my wifes face? That's not nice!


----------



## Guest

That's o.k. it's a better looking face now, anyway.


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> Nice try......I don't buy it.....


PM'd you:mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> PM'd you:mrgreen:


You better not be sharing the love! :smt062


----------



## 2400

Who, me? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400

Charlie, check your PM's. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

M2 - Looks like our buddy may be passing 'somphin' around........hummmmm


----------



## Charlie

Great pic, 2400. The view is nice up close and of the water beyond. Nice tan...............


----------

